# How much oil for my 1984 GTI?



## Motor Babe (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi there! 

I'm changing the oil in my '84 Rabbit GTI, and was wondering how much oil goes in it. I misplaced my manual, so I'm hoping I can find out the amount from one of you. 

Thanks in advance! 
- Hannah


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

4 to 4.5 qts. Does this car not have a dipstick? Kinda what they are for.


----------



## Motor Babe (Aug 4, 2012)

It does have a dipstick, yes. However, the dipstick didn't really show any changes at all until around 3.5 quarts. My other car doesn't require nearly that much oil, though, so I was second-guessing myself. 

Thank you for the (somewhat-sarcastically delivered) information.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*hey babe*



Motor Babe said:


> It does have a dipstick, yes. However, the dipstick didn't really show any changes at all until around 3.5 quarts. My other car doesn't require nearly that much oil, though, so I was second-guessing myself.
> 
> Thank you for the (somewhat-sarcastically delivered) information.


 put 4 qts in and see what it says. if it's to low it won't show on the stick, you know.


----------



## Motor Babe (Aug 4, 2012)

gmikel said:


> put 4 qts in and see what it says. if it's to low it won't show on the stick, you know.


I changed her last night, and four quarts on the dot filled her up. Thank you!


----------

